# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Видеокамера SONY Handycam DCR-DVD 205 E

## IG|or|EK

Продам цифровую видеокамеру SONY Handycam DCR-DVD 205 E с объективом Carl Zeiss в отличном состоянии! Снимали очень мало! Цена 200 $. Бонусом отдам к ней сумку и диски mini DVD RW!

----------


## yukka

сколько минут видео влазит на один диск?

----------


## IG|or|EK

На диск 1,4 Гб в максимальном качестве записывается примерно 25 мин!

----------


## IG|or|EK

Ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

В продаже!

----------


## IG|or|EK

190$

----------


## IG|or|EK

вверх!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

В продаже!

----------


## IG|or|EK

Ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

180!

----------


## IG|or|EK

Ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

Ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

вверх!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ещё продаю.

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

170!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

продам.

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

1350 грн

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

Ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

Покупаем за 1350 грн.

----------


## IG|or|EK

АП!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

Апп!

----------


## IG|or|EK

1200 грн.

----------


## IG|or|EK

150$

----------


## maksim_ginkul

за грн 400 можно будет глянуть...

----------


## IG|or|EK

> за грн 400 можно будет глянуть...


  Разве что только глянуть...

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап.

----------


## IG|or|EK

АП!

----------


## IG|or|EK

в продаже! 150$

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

ещё пол года и за 300гр не возьмут!..диски отмирают,и что потом делать??? в альфатер

----------


## IG|or|EK

140!

----------


## IG|or|EK

Апп!

----------


## IG|or|EK

130!

----------


## IG|or|EK

вверх!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

900 грн.

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

покупаем!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------


## Elshtrekov

Это объявление надо занести в книгу рекордов форума, человек уже почти 2,5 года продает камеру...! ))
Типа ап.

----------


## bodidron

> Это объявление надо занести в книгу рекордов форума, человек уже почти 2,5 года продает камеру...! ))
> Типа ап.


 100 грн  предложу за камеру

----------


## IG|or|EK

Ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

Ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

Ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

Ап!

----------


## IG|or|EK

ап!

----------

